# Home Desperately needed for working bitch



## Chancepixies (Nov 27, 2010)

Lily is living at a rescue centre and really needs a home, shes a fantastic dog, many people would enjoy, given the opportunity, she is obedience, athletic and uses her senses to the max.... she is well mannered but would not suit the average home due to her energy levels. This dog has gained her Kc Bonze award while waiting in kennels and she is doing her silver in the mean time. She is so sweet she cant stay here much longer, for photos and more information please visit her page at ChancePixies Homepage

Thanks


----------

